# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  TF2- Infinite Ammo & No Reload Exploit

## bezerker08

This was taken from: TF2 - Infinite Ammo # No Reload Exploit - YouTube

Step 1) Person of same class dies near you
Step 2) Spam macro
Step 3) ????????
Step 4) Profit


* Spam script for use this exploit *

// Copypast this script to any cfg file, for example - autoexec.cfg


//----- Pickup Spam -----//

bind "]" +pickup // your standard weapon pickup button
bind "[" "flare" // press this button to activate the script

alias flare startflare
alias startflare "alias flare stopflare; alias redirect loop; loop"
alias stopflare " alias redirect; alias flare startflare"

alias loop "+pickup; wait 1; -pickup; wait 1; redirect"

alias "+pickup" "+use_action_slot_item"
alias "-pickup" "-use_action_slot_item" 

* End of the bind *


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Owardag

Could we possibly see this in action sir, let's say like a video, also thank you very much for this contribution. Also if I was to play on an Ozzy Furiosity or a Lotus clan server would an admin ban me?

----------


## bezerker08

bro read the first sentence. "This was taken from : link to youtube video"



also take a second to check out my signature :gusta:

----------

